

The Aphex Face - helwr
http://www.bastwood.com/aphex.php

======
chaosmachine
I was the first person to discover this. The chaosmachine mentioned in the
article is me :)

I even got an interview request from Wired, but didn't call them in time.

<http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2002/05/52426>

~~~
BrotherLogic
I found this in early 2000 and wrote about it for a Leeds based fanzine. There
are two pictures on that single as far as I remember, I forget what the other
one is of.

~~~
chaosmachine
Here's both pictures, from my original website:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010828165019/http://chaos.yerbo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010828165019/http://chaos.yerbox.org/face/)

I found the face a few months after buying the cd in 1999, but only thought to
put it online after a friend gave me some webspace in 2001.

I shared the page with some friends on IRC, but it largely went unnoticed
until 2002, when someone linked it somewhere (a newsgroup, maybe?), and it
went viral.

------
emarcotte
There was recently a bunch of discussion on basically this topic on an episode
of "Whad'ya know." The authors of "Music: Broken Symmetry, Geometry, and
Complexity" were on and talked about the sounds that pictures make using
pictures like ferns and Sierpinski's triangle.

Paper: <http://www.uwec.edu/walkerjs/MBSGC/> Fern:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VujkenxzilQ>

------
phoboslab
Valve encoded several images in sound files for their recent alternate reality
game. They used a method called slow-scan television - quite different from
what Aphex Twin did, but still very interesting:

[http://kotaku.com/5484157/valves-portal-puzzle-so-far-the-
fi...](http://kotaku.com/5484157/valves-portal-puzzle-so-far-the-files-
recovered-from-aperture-science)

~~~
chaosmachine
Aphex actually released an SSTV track in 2001!

<http://www.discogs.com/AFX-2-Remixes-By-AFX/release/19175>

 _Track 3 contains an SSTV image with text detailing the programs used for the
release and a picture of Richard D. James. Sometimes referred to as "Bonus
High Frequencies"._

------
pie
This is quite old, but still fascinating.

Aphex Twin and Plaid are great bands and even took the time to include easter
eggs in their songs.

~~~
travisjeffery
A common mistake I see on the interwebs is that Aphex Twin is a band; it's one
guy and that guy is Richard D. James.

~~~
pie
Exact correctness aside, I call solo artists "bands" just to keep things
simple.

In Aphex Twin's case, he makes it pretty clear that he's just one feller, so I
didn't realize it was a common misconception. There are plenty of other
similar Warp artists too, like Squarepusher.

I also call certain folders full of MP3 files "albums." Heh.

